# posting photo's



## Otter (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok I hate to admit it but I have know idea how to put photo's in a place

that I could post them to the forum.

I use a mac and have been taking some cool pics of my mantids

I would love to post some.

If anybody could help me out that would be great,

Thanks,

Otter


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2007)

Have to have them hosted on another site like photobucket.com


----------



## Otter (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Rick,

I got some pic's on photobucket and working on posting.

John


----------

